# outside g scale



## skeazle (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello everyone! I am new on this forum and new to model railroad. I don't know if I completed everything ok on here. I am from Pa. and I got the ok from the better half to put in a G scale train in Her garden. Question I have is do you think I should dig out a footer 3 or 4 inches deep and fill it with #2B stones and tamp it down before I lay down tracks? Thanks, Jim


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

There are many methods for outdoor track installation. Everyone has their favorite. 
Do you plan to secure the track? PA winter weather can effect how you install the track.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

skeazle said:


> Hello everyone! I am new on this forum and new to model railroad. I don't know if I completed everything ok on here. I am from Pa. and I got the ok from the better half to put in a G scale train in Her garden. Question I have is do you think I should dig out a footer 3 or 4 inches deep and fill it with #2B stones and tamp it down before I lay down tracks? Thanks, Jim


I don't know what #2B stones are but you probably only want stones that are not round, eg; pebble stones. There are forums like My Large Scale and Large Scale Central that can be more helpful. I did outdoors in Georgia so I can't answer for the climate changes in PA. Good luck.


----------



## skeazle (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. We do get some brutal winters here but I was thinking about just laying the track on top of 2 in. quarry stone the size they use for making concrete. Then using chicken grits stones for ballasting. How would I fasten the track down if I had to? Jim


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I wouldn't fasten the track, just let it sit on the ballast because of year round temperature changes.


----------



## skeazle (Sep 9, 2019)

*outside G scale*

Thanks Gramps! Do you think I still need to to dig a few inches down and run track on top ?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

My concern about digging the trench is if in winter rain or snow gets in there then freezes it might force the track up. I think it's called frost heave. It was not a problem down here so I'm not sure of the answer.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

If you review my post below yours, check the pictures.
It may be overkill, but we are in a town park so we built for weather and public attention.
I used 8 x 16 x 4 inch blocks buried in the ground. The track was tapconed (screwed) to the concrete blocks.
Then we put gravel underneath and ballast on top.


----------



## skeazle (Sep 9, 2019)

*outside G scale*

Don, sorry I'm late with the reply to your post. I laid red brick so they are flush with the ground planning on laying the track on top and then ballasting but I'm not really sure that will work. Do you know why i can't click on any pics or links? I am logged in but nothing seems to work. You had a site for me to go to but I clicked on it and it won't come up. Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

skeazle said:


> Don, sorry I'm late with the reply to your post. I laid red brick so they are flush with the ground planning on laying the track on top and then ballasting but I'm not really sure that will work. Do you know why i can't click on any pics or links? I am logged in but nothing seems to work. You had a site for me to go to but I clicked on it and it won't come up. Jim


Welcome to the site.
I am assuming that you are using a computer? Do you have an ad blocker? Have you tried a right click and open in a new window?
Sometimes I have to do that to get the link to show, but not here. Sometime in my e mails or a google search.
On a phone I can't help with problems.......I still have my old dependable flip phone. 

It might be that you need a few more posts, you only have 4?
Maybe John (Mod/admin) would know if this is the case.

G scale? Never did an outside layout. Just curious as to how big is the layout going to be? What do you have to work with?


----------



## skeazle (Sep 9, 2019)

*outside G scale*

Hi Big Ed, thanks for the come back. My layout is only 18' by 9' in between our side walk and side of the garage. Yesterday I spent all day digging a 4 in. deep trench and laying red bricks in for the tracks to sit on. I don't really like that small of an area for G scale trains and there is no room there to go outside of that space. I only got half way done and thought about it a little. I don't want to keep going the remainder 16' only to decide I'm not satisfied with it. Last night I went on this site and followed Don's building of his out door layout and saw some things they did that I didn't do. But I could not ever tackle something as grand scale as that. I do have an ares on the west side of the house that is just grass that I would like to use that is much larger but I have to get the wife's approval. About the other thing about not getting on links etc. I do use ad blocker but it might also be the fact that I am too green yet (only 4 posts). That's happened before on other forums in the past. I hope I can make this out door layout work,I'm really anxious. Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw one layout that ran the trains inside the garage to park them when he was done. That way there was no need to pick them up and reset them all the time. Kept them out of the weather too, if it started to rain. I forgot how he ran them in there. Might have been a hold cut into the side of the garage with a door added to seal it up when shut.

What you have to do is bribe her first, maybe a new plant for the garden. 
Or flowers in a vase?


----------



## skeazle (Sep 9, 2019)

*outside G scale*

Big Ed, She did give me permission to take out one of her bushes so if I don't go through with this who knows what might happen. The area I am working with only consists of two remaining bushes and the dogwood tree. So it is kind of a dirty ground area so if I could spread stone out that would help.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You may be overthinking this. If you just lay good ballast and maintain it, the big issue with outdoor layouts, you should be fine. Look at posts #4 thru 7, I don't think you need a trench for any reason at all, just maintain the ballast so the layout is level. You may not even have to take out the shrubs, just eliminate a few roots. I would repeat in my first response to check some of the large scale forums. Good luck.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Harry Henning III has done a bunch of G-scale in his garden and lawn, he laid down some crushed gravel first in a trench a couple inches deep. He also insured there was drainage to a low point so that water wouldn't accumulate under the track.


----------



## skeazle (Sep 9, 2019)

*outside G scale*

Thanks guys! I think I will remove all the bricks in the trench and use crushed stone. Maybe mix a little cement in the ballast mix so it won't wash away so easily. We have access to limestone here but I'd like to stay away from that and get something from a lawn and garden place. I was thinking the lime in the stone might not be good on the track and trains. I'll get there sooner or later. Trial and error.


----------

